# VW Eurovan has no latch bar for carseats I take it? Has anyone had one "rigged" professionally? :)



## stellabluz (May 24, 2006)

Wondering as we are about to buy a 93 VW weekender Eurovan... Is there a latch bar at the back seat or anything to hook a car seat onto?

We have a friend in the auto-re-configuring buisness ( I dont know what that is called, but they solder stuff and such...) Was thinking of seeing if this could be put in...Anyone experienced with that notion~lemme know!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

No, you will have to use a seatbelt for car seat installations. LATCH is no safer than a seatbelt. An "after-market" rigged up LATCH system would not be safe, and would most likely be illegal.


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

We went through a similar process and ended up buying a Sportsmobile used which had four captains chairs bolted into the frame of the vehicle. It's tricky to figure out. Hang in there and be as thorough as you're being to make sure your kids (and you) stay safe!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You can get a top tether retrofitted. It needs to be done professionally, though. It will be pre drilled and the part will either be installed by a dealership or they will give you the kit, not sure which way VW does it.

FWIW, VW and Audi are the only two manufacturers that allow retrofitting of lower anchors but I am not sure if you can get them done on a vehicle that old.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

VW and Audi only retrofit lower anchors on a few models. The Eurovan is not one of them. As long as it has seatbelts, though, you can install a carseat safely. Top tether anchors are highly recommended. You absolutely cannot safely "rig" lower anchors.


----------

